# How to check cell phone?



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is the thing.... Husband has had past PA..... He has a cell phone but only a work cell phone and I have no access to the bill. I can check his calls and messages but have no idea what has been erased. I can check the usage minutes and Text it says data rcvd and sent and total. Is there any other way to check his cell phone? It is just a phone not a fancy I phone. He is not much for texting but I would really like to know what data he is erasing. I know he recieves texts that are deleted at the end of the day because of the data MB:scratchhead:.... HELP PLEASE


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

does it have a sim card?

if so buy a sim card reader and you can get a record of calls made/received, contact list and even some deleted texts (if they arent written over, but unlikely since he isn't a heavy texter)


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dont know if his phone even has a Sim Card..... Do all cell phones have them?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> Dont know if his phone even has a Sim Card..... Do all cell phones have them?


not all but the description of that phone, it sounds as if it will, google the model name with "sim card" and see what pops up, or open the back of the phone and look for it


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The short answer is yes. The better answer is that recovery forensics can be quite complicated, painstaking and expensive. The slightly less legal way is to clone the phone in a way to mirror everything in and out of the phone in real time (like in The Wire).


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Cloning only works on calls and texts recieved.. However, you can make a cell phone turn into a passive receiver, and it basically sniffs the air and logs all traffic on the network. Then, you need some way to sort those millions of transactions each day. Plus, you need to be on the same tower and active channel as the phone logs your trying to intercept. And without the sim card decryptor key of the phone your trying to intercept, the data looks like garbage.

Possible, but impractible. And highly illegal.

Without access to his phone, I would wait for other indicators and proof.

The trick is to be patient. It's a gut wrenching wait, but eventually a DS always messes up when they get too comfortable with themselves and thier secrecy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

This is actually getting harder and harder. There are so many applications now that allow texting within them (games, free texting application, etc.) that don't show up on the phone bill. Additionally, the new iPhone application, imessage, doesn't use the carrier's text messaging function and it looks to me like it doesn't show up on the bill either! Going to get pretty hard to sniff out stuff in the future which used to be easy with itemized cellphone billing :-(


----------

